# Game 64: Official Portland @ Houston GAME THREAD. 3/16. 8:30 CST



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*........... ........................... .......................................................................................VENUE *
......................................................
















VERSUS























































*(38-25, 19-12 home)*​<!--StartFragment -->*Projected Starting Lineup For Houston*
*PG- Bob Sura *
*SG- David Wesley *
*SF- Tracy Mcgrady *
*PF- Scott Padgett*
*C - Yao Ming*
















































*(23-38, 8-23 away)*​<!--StartFragment -->*Projected Starting Lineup For Portland*
*PG- Sebastian Telfair *
*SG- Damon Stoudamire *
*SF- Travis Outlaw*
*PF- Shareef Abdur-Rahim* 
*C - Joel Przybilla* 

<!--StartFragment -->*Keys to the Rockets Win:* 

**Pass the ball to Yao as much as possible especially in fourth quarter. Joel Przybilla will not be able to stop Yao. Only Yao can stop Yao.*

**McGrady has to step up and improve on his shooting from last game. *

**To stop TrailBlazers; David Wesley has to put extra effort to stop Damon Stoudamire's offense.*

**Hope the chemistry of the team is not affected in anyway by Juwan Howard missing from the line-up.*


*Note: FirstRocket first Official Game Thread.*


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Wow, nice work with the official game thread there FirstRocket :greatjob: 

Agree with you there, give Yao the ball and we win! Simple.


----------



## ljt (May 24, 2003)

if we can control rebounds,we will win easily


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Nice game thread FirstRocket....I hope that you stick around! :biggrin: Good luck versus Portland, but Milwaukee's game threads are better* :wordyo: Join The Buck FUN!


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hope to see Yao go head to head with Ha for like 3 minutes


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Welcome FirstRocket. 

Rox-108
Blazers-95


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Houston-109
Portland-93


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

white360 said:


> Hope to see Yao go head to head with Ha for like 3 minutes


then Ha was fouled out.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Very nice game thread FirstRocket! I especially liked the team banners above the player photos. :clap:

The Rockets should handle the injury-depleted Blazers pretty easily but I don't quite think it will be a blowout.

Prediction:

Portland Trailblazers: 91
Houston Rockets: 100


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

welcome 1st rox
nice thread

i think this will be a nice win for us. 
rox 107
blazers 90

do you relize that our scores r up!!!!! go job i think baker will step it up alot. yao will be the key 4 us this gm


----------



## TiMacMania (Mar 8, 2005)

I just hope that we can win this game...Let's do this to show the other teams that we are aight without Hova


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Great job with the game thread FirstRocket!

Weatherspoon will be starting for us tonight. Padgett just isn't strong enough to contain Abdur-Rahim in the post... although Randolph is done for the season. Damon Stoudamire has done a very good job of putting up points recently, and we can't forget Pryzbilla who dominated on the boards last time. Darius Miles length and athleticism bothers McGrady, but there is no way Miles would be able to stop McGrady if he decides to go the hoop. Yao shouldn't be affected by Pryzbilla if he can get better positioning tonight, and he really has stepped his game up a notch on both ends of the floor since the last time these teams met.

Dangerous game here, Portland isn't a very good team but has a good amount of talent. Hopefully we won't slip up like last time, and blow open the game early. I hear the rest of the 10 home games will be sellouts, so the fans should rowdy tonight and keep the Rockets on their toes.

Houston 98
Portland 82


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

Houston-100
Portland-90

Even without Howard I think houston can still win this game without a whole lot of trouble. However, I hope they don't rain three pointers down on us as golden state did.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the warm reception. Have to show the other boards that Rockets' board can also have a good Official Game Thread.:biggrin: 

*A BLOWOUT WIN!*:banana: After previous game against Warriors, Rockets will look to redeem themselves.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Life without Juwan starts tonight. Weatherspoon will start in his place, so hopefully he can a do a lil bit for us tonight. Yao and T-mac need to be on their game, cuz that 3rd scorer won't be there. Our 3 point defense needs to improve, as does our rotation on defense.

We have to stop SAR from and Damon tonight...they have some foreign guy out there, so that worries me...I'm sure yall know why. (see HOU/GS on monday)

Rockets, regardless of Howard's Injury, should win this game..as the Blazers are a horrible road team.

Rockets 113
Blazers 93


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Co'mon McGrady, pick up your shooting. McGrady had to improve his shooting tonight.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

nothings falln 4 us ahaaha yao go job so far


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

can't watch this game here,i am just following the live score


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

McGrady is still in Warriors' game. Wake up, please.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

sura and scot the bod is awake :biggrin:


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Yao Ming is on the bench sooooo early.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Yes, McGrady has waken up. Nice.


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Spoon starting for us certainly didn't do much. Let's start building a lead!!!


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

Need mcgrady to have a good 30 pt + game tonight to make me happy...I thought he was out of the slump lately but his past two games have been meh....


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

wow, Wesley is lighting it up~


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Mutombo with the finger wag!

David Wesley is on fire. My goodness I hope he keeps this up throughout the playoffs.

Weatherspoon looked very mediocre in his minutes, it's James Thomas time.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

With our bench playing so well, JVG will try keeping Yao and TMac on the bench as long as he can. I wouldn't be shocked if McGrady only plays 30 minutes tonight.


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Wesley 6 of 6!!!! Let's just not get complacent and finish them off!!! They're bound to make a run or two at some stage.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Only Weatherspoon and Mutombo have taken less shots than Yao in the first. Despite our 57 points, we've been sloppy around the basket... especially finishing.

Houston 57 (57% FG)
Portland 43 (42% FG)

Half

Wesley: 6-6, 16 pts
McGrady: 13 pts, could have 19 if he was making his layups
Yao: 7 pts, 5 reb, 5-5 FT


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

whats with mcgrady?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Stat O said:


> whats with mcgrady?


 He's just had an off night, missing 4 layups and all of his jumpers aren't falling.

Pryzbilla has 3 times as many shots as Yao, but only 4 more points. Not that I'm complaining since we're up by 18, but it just goes to show how the guards tend to overlook Yao once Houston builds a lead.


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

but he's been on a bit of a slump lately...I've seen him play since '02 and he can sink a lot more...and attack the net much harder...maybe it's the death of his cousin that's playin in the back of his mind or somethin...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

McGrady is putting on a show, but I hope JVG rests him for atleast 8 minutes in the 4th. We'll have our hands full on Friday against Boston.

Houston 85
Portland 64

End of 3rd


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

how about that, Wesley, Sura and TMac all with 19 points! Yeah, I guess when we're ahead, our guards get greedy and start to overlook our big fella. This one should be in the bag


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Stat O said:


> but he's been on a bit of a slump lately...I've seen him play since '02 and he can sink a lot more...and attack the net much harder...maybe it's the death of his cousin that's playin in the back of his mind or somethin...


 Well you have to consider McGrady is playing in a pretty controlled offense. He had alot of freedom in Orlando, where there was no real structure in the offense. JVG does give him the freedom to do what he wants at times but he doesn't have as many opportunities to attack the basket as he did in his previous seasons. He still needs to do it more than he does now, but he seems to pass it out as soon as he enters the lane, maybe because our guards are shooting the ball so well.

McGrady has to be tired, he's playing 2 mpg more than his career high 4 years ago, and his effort on the defensive end has never been greater.


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Reckon JVG should give Baker a bit of playing time down the stretch. We need to see what he can do.


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Well you have to consider McGrady is playing in a pretty controlled offense. He had alot of freedom in Orlando, where there was no real structure in the offense. JVG does give him the freedom to do what he wants at times but he doesn't have as many opportunities to attack the basket as he did in his previous seasons. He still needs to do it more than he does now, but he seems to pass it out as soon as he enters the lane, maybe because our guards are shooting the ball so well.


that's true...I just liked how he cud sink a lot of his shots...don't get me wrong he still has a lot of skill he's just not playing like he used to


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Sweeper said:


> Reckon JVG should give Baker a bit of playing time down the stretch. We need to see what he can do.


 JVG doesn't think much of him obviously, hasn't said anything positive about him on the radio and currently has Ryan Bowen playing the 4. But he should get some PT tonight.


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

Wow I wished I could've watched this match, but it's cool they're destroying the Blazers now. Tmac has always been a streaky scorer, sometimes he can have 5 games with 30 point performances, other times you see a 7-24 performance. He's alright, just hope he'll turn it up on big performances, and driving more to the basket! Him settling for jumpers irritate me to no end, unless he knows his body well and doesn't want the wear and tear associated with slashing; that I can understand. 

EDIT: By the way why isn't Vin Baker even playing since it's almost considered garbage time now? If even Weatherspoon's playing, Baker's gotta be in as well.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Vin Baker cannot play in the NBA anymore. He's very slow and falling all over his man in an effort to box out. It's safe to call him to Rod Strickland II, let's hurry up and relegate him to the IL where he can join Moochie.


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey I can make no complaints about Mcgrady. He's playing in a tougher division/conference than orlando when he played. As MRC said he's playing more minutes so it's not gonna be as easy as it was in orlando. I think Mcgrady is better this year than he was in Orlando. 

Mcgrady with a bad night 15 points
Francis with a bad night (in houston) 5 points


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Travis Outlaw is trying way too hard out there, he's looked impressive but his much hyped jumper (by the Portland forum) has been off.


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

This stinks I guess I'll have to pick up the NBA package next year or for the rest of this season. How much does it cost for a full season or do will they sell the remainder of the games for a smaller price? Having to watch NBA fastbreak for more than 30 seconds of Rockets highlights here.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Rickbarry said:


> This stinks I guess I'll have to pick up the NBA package next year or for the rest of this season. How much does it cost for a full season or do will they sell the remainder of the games for a smaller price? Having to watch NBA fastbreak for more than 30 seconds of Rockets highlights here.


 Full season price is $169 before the season starts, and $189 after.

You can get a half-season package as well, not sure how much that costs. You should get NBA TV, it only costs $1 a month over here and they show alot of highlights.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

nice win i think we can be in the 2nd round atleast this yr not going to get to confident but im very exited for the rox this season


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

Amazing game, from the box score.

Our starting backcourt scored FORTY TWO POINTS on a combined 15-18 shooting... can you imagine Francis and Mobley ever doing that?

Honestly, if the other guys on the team can play at this level somewhat consistently, I'm fine with Yao/Tmac having "off nights"


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

It is good rest for both McGrady and Yao. McGrady played for only 28mins and Yao 21mins. This really show the depth in Rockets' bench.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Below are some quotes from coaches and players:*

"Bobby started us great and David had a great game," Van Gundy said. "We came out with a professional approach and attitude." 

"They have to be considered a legitimate threat," Portland guard Damon Stoudamire said. "They have a great inside-out game and they have really bolstered their bench." 

"When you shoot the ball that well and you have Yao Ming on the team, there is really no chance of beating them," Portland coach Kevin Pritchard said. "They have so many pieces."

We have a deep team," Sura said. "We've been able to suffer some injuries and been able to get through it."

"Our defense is our offense," Yao Ming said. "When our guards shoot that well, it puts a great deal of pressure on our opponents to guard the perimeter. They have to use a lot of energy on defense and that makes things easier for us."


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

sweet blow-out.didn't watch it,so dunno the detail on the court. anyway,props to Sura and Wesley. :clap:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Read the whole thread and no mention of Outlaws posture of Yao, c'mon fellahs show some love


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> Read the whole thread and no mention of Outlaws posture of Yao, c'mon fellahs show some love


Honestly, we have no idea what you're talking about... :devil2:


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Honestly, we have no idea what you're talking about... :devil2:


I think this is what he is talking "T-Law Posterizes Yao!"> *Link*


----------



## Eduardo (Jan 27, 2005)

> Read the whole thread and no mention of Outlaws posture of Yao, c'mon fellahs show some love


lol many guards or forwards dunk on centers in most games..Not really much of a big deal. People only make it a big deal when the dunked-on center is Yao. Being dunked on isn't really a measure of strength, its more on speed and precision


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

kisstherim said:


>


 :biggrin: Looks like TMac's biting the net! Perhaps someone should try that in the dunk contest next year!


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> Read the whole thread and no mention of Outlaws posture of Yao, c'mon fellahs show some love


Just saw a clip of it, yeah not bad. 

This is a Rockets board afterall, we're more concerned about Houston kicking butt than Yao getting posterised.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> Read the whole thread and no mention of Outlaws posture of Yao, c'mon fellahs show some love


how bout this:http://www.flex.com/~sunshine/Yao-dunks-over-Ratliff.wmv 

:evil:


----------

